# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Alle tanden getrokken

## monique17753

6 weken geleden zijn al mijn tanden getrokken onder volledige verdoving, de wonden zijn zo goed als genezen en mijn tandvlees begint te ontzwellen,blijkt nu dat er stukken kaaksbot of tandkas bijna door mijn tandvlees komen, wat zeer pijnlijk is, is daar iets an te doen?? zodat ik dan eindelijk een gebit kan laten maken, ik ben ten einde raad, wat staat er mij nog te wachten???
grt monique

----------


## Agnes574

Jezusmina.. vraag aub gauw raad aan je arts!!
Sterkte!!

----------


## gossie

Ga terug naar je tandarts en/of ha. En neem een goede tandtechnicus om je prothese aan te laten meten.
sterkte

----------


## monique17753

ik heb op 13 mei een afspraak maar wel bij een andere tandarts, degene die mijn tanden heeft getrokken , sorry maar mijn vertrouwen in hem is weg, ben benieuwd wat die er gaat van zeggen en wat er gaat aan gedaan worden, hou jullie op de hoogte, alvast bedankt voor de intressen en reactie voor mijn probleem

----------


## Mizzepi

Bij mij wordt in dit jaar juni rest van tanden en kiezen getrokken (door de medicijen die ik slik zijn er stukken afgebrokkeld) dit trekken gaat onder narcose.) Ik krijg daarna gelijk de onder en boven prothese in. Moet een dag later terug komen voor controle. 
En 1 week later weer. Ik weet wel dat ik een weekje wel wat lastiger kan eten met een prothese in is voor mij geheel nieuw.

----------

